# Is my goldfish getting sick or is this normal? PLEASE HELP!



## trittschuh12 (Feb 11, 2008)

I just bought this goldfish about a week ago and have noticed some dark spots on the top of the fish that I don't remember being there before and am afraid that it's ammonia burn that I've been reading about but if you guys could help I'd really appreciate it!! here's a few pics


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

first of all








it just looks like the fishes colour to me,however i could be wrong,
so hopefully some one else will come along and help,
i would have thought that if there was too much amonia in the 
water then the gills would be red.
how long have you had the tank up and running for,and
how big is it. ?


----------



## trittschuh12 (Feb 11, 2008)

Tank has been up and running for about 2 1/2 weeks, just put fish in it about a week ago. And it's a 10 gallon tank, just has me worried because I didn't notice the dark spots when I bought him, just white and orange. Thanx for any info!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
have you cycled the tank first,or is he in a brand new
fresh tank ?


----------



## trittschuh12 (Feb 11, 2008)

new fresh tank


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmmm,well your tank needs to go through the cycle,
a home testing kit will be invalueable to you because
it will tell you where you are in the cycle,because getting the
water tested at the fish store,they will tell you all is fine and
it most likley will not be. API liquid test is recommended.
do regular water changes with dechlorinator added to the
new fresh water,this will help your fish while the toxins build up
and change.
your fish are going to need a bigger tank i'm sorry to say,as
they are large waste producers and grow to 12 or more
inches.


----------



## trittschuh12 (Feb 11, 2008)

what size tank would you suggest?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
The largest on that you can possibly
afford and have the room for,the thing is that gold fish
can grow large,and they really need a lot of room,and very good
filtration,if you could get a 125lrt or bigger,your fish
would love you for life,i know that people keep gold fish in small
tanks and swear that the fish is still living after twenty years,
however what they don't know is that the fish is probbably
stunted,and the internal organs are squashed,in short the fish
has survived,but what is the quality of life.
i would compare it to keeping a 7ft man in a 3ft cupboard.
(i don't mean to come across as being rude,so i hope i haven't)


----------

